# Catalogues and license plates



## ButlerWake (Apr 2, 2007)

Looking into making our first catalogue to send and bring with us to retail outlets and wanted to know if anyone has had “great success” with an on-line company. I more than likely will get it done locally but wanted to check with my forum members first. 

Also, anyone know of a good wholesale license plate manufacture. In Florida front license plates are becoming more and more popular and I figured this would be another great way to get our name out there. 

Thanks for all your input, this website has been God-sent!
Shawn


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> wanted to know if anyone has had “great success” with an on-line company


I like PSPrint.com for printing. If you search the forum for business cards, you'll find lots of suggestions for online printers people have used.




> Also, anyone know of a good wholesale license plate manufacture


I haven't heard of one. Are you talking about the frame around the license plate, or the plate itself?


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

Are you looking to sell license plates or to have some made for your company? I can make suggestions either way.


----------



## ssc381 (Jul 15, 2008)

I am trying to find catalogues to show my customers that don't have prices in them. Looking to sell mugs, water bottles and the like.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

ssc381 said:


> I am trying to find catalogues to show my customers that don't have prices in them. Looking to sell mugs, water bottles and the like.


If you join a promotional products type association like ASI or PPAI, you can connect with vendors who have catalogs specially made with lots of products that you can show your customers without showing the pricing.

asi related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------

